# John Dunstable riva Thomas Tallis in genieouus and inventiveness & power of music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*John Dunstable rival Thomas Tallis in genieouus and inventiveness & power of music*

Dont get me wrong Tallis is among the great great English eminent composer of mid renaissance inception, but dont undermine sir John Dunstable as a silver or bronze medailist hmm?

A the grandeure of Dunstable music , the power , it litherally reach us, the soul , sub conscience, the bless the divine of this world hey?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

If you like John Dunstable you may also like John Forest.


----------

